# saving your pennies



## cleverclogs7 (9 Apr 2009)

Ebay has been around years and i have never ventured into the site untill last week.OMG  i cant believe the bargins.really. skechers,adidas,monsoon and so on.brand new.
heres a link to schuh i bid on ferd perry trainers and red or dead and got them both for 38e.  not pounds

[broken link removed]

ladys dresses and tops ever prettyuk ebay

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

*Re: saving your pennys*

Cleverclogs. I have bought from Schue before, the items have slight imperfections which is why they sell them cheaper than the shops. I buy Sketcher Trainers, and am always a size 4. I got a pair last month size 4 and they are a little smaller than usual.

I asked them before and they said mostly they're the display models in the shops, end of liners that don't sell well in the shops themselves and faulty items which they do state in the relevent listings.


----------



## chrisboy (9 Apr 2009)

*Re: saving your pennys*

I got an Oakley hoodie valued at 80 euros for 10.50 euro delivered, last week. Also a 350 euro motorbike helmet, sent from uk, for 31 euro delivered, last week too..


----------



## mercman (9 Apr 2009)

*Re: saving your pennys*



chrisboy said:


> I got an Oakley hoodie valued at 80 euros for 10.50 euro delivered, last week. Also a 350 euro motorbike helmet, sent from uk, for 31 euro delivered, last week too..



Where your purchases new or second hand as at those prices I personally would doubt if they were new.


----------



## chrisboy (9 Apr 2009)

*Re: saving your pennys*



mercman said:


> Where your purchases new or second hand as at those prices I personally would doubt if they were new.



Hoodie was brand new with tags, helmet worn 2 or 3 times, absolutely spotless though..


I actually buy a lot of my clothes off ebay now.. I go try the stuff on generally in Dundrum then buy it off ebay.. G star raw jeans 40 euro, i seen them for 125 sterling in Newry on Tuesday..


----------



## cleverclogs7 (8 May 2009)

yup.i know schuh ex display,the trainers i got were perfect.not a mark on them.got my girls 2 brand new dresses monsoon.ex display with tags and saved a lot of euros.
im not a crazy one for shopping .But i admit i like ebay and havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Chocks away (9 May 2009)

Any tips on how to get winning bid in at right time?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (9 May 2009)

yup apply for text.if  you have made a bid then on right side of the bid u placed you can apply for text alerts.its handy.if you have been out bid you revieve txt and it tells you to text 5.50 for example.txt cost 20c.


----------



## rmelly (9 May 2009)

*Re: saving your pennys*



chrisboy said:


> helmet worn 2 or 3 times, absolutely spotless though..


 
and hopefully nit free...


----------



## Smashbox (9 May 2009)

You could always use an auction sniper


----------



## rmelly (9 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You could always use an auction sniper


 
to get rid of the nits? that's a bit extreme.


----------



## Smashbox (9 May 2009)

Some people have rather large nits. You could nearly pick them off with a rifle.


----------



## Simeon (10 May 2009)

Or a RPG if all else fails.


----------



## Smashbox (10 May 2009)

True


----------



## Complainer (10 May 2009)

I got a pair of Hi-tec walking boots on eBay for about €40 last month, they were over €70 in the shops in Dublin. Many shops offer the buy-it-now facility, so you don't need to worry about bidding.


----------



## Leo (11 May 2009)

Lots of fakes on eBay too, often with very convincing tags. 
Leo


----------

